# How long do they last?



## mollyholman (May 27, 2008)

How long should I keep my audi? It has about 100,000 miles. How many do you think it should get with good upkeep?


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: How long do they last? (mollyholman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mollyholman* »_How long should I keep my audi? It has about 100,000 miles. How many do you think it should get with good upkeep?

with proper upkeep, it could theoretically run forever. you'll wear out the usual suspects (turbos, tranny, etc) just like in any other car. But if you don't drive like a high schooler, and you take care of the car, it should give you no problems going several hundred thousand miles. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

